# Recommendations to help lose weight



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Scooter is a mini poo/dachshund mix, weighing around 14 lbs right now. I noticed after his last groom that his harness was still just a bit tighter than it should be so I knew it wasn't just 'extra fluff' and was actually extra pudge. I currently have him on Victor Grain free All Life Stages and he gets 1-3 (daily, not each time) Zukes mini's as a go out and potty treat. 

I'm looking to try and cut back just a bit but am a little confused. My current pet supply store got me started on the Victor food. The 2 owners happened to be out when I stopped by looking for a bit of help now that he needs to drop a tad bit of weight. Their associate help tried to explain to me what I needed to do, but my knowledge of calories per gram (fat/carbs/protein) was telling me that something wasn't quite right. If I cut 1% of fat but add 3-4% in protein, I'm not necessarily making the situation any better unless that added protein will help boost metabolism. (Now I understand why it's so hard for me to lose weight :act-up: )

Scooter currently gets fed 2x daily, 1/3 cup in the a.m. and again at our dinner time for a total of 2/3 cup daily for a rough estimate of 270 calories not including his small amount of treats.

Is there a recommendation here? And why? I am looking at their Senior/Health Weight Formula, but it is not grain free. Anyone else using this formula with good results?

I still have a few more days of his current kibble left so I don't have to make a decision immediately, but would like to start researching my options now.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

How much is he exercising? I'm not sure I would cut a dog his size back anymore on food a slight increase in activity is probably your best bet. We do the green bean diet when the dog's gain too much weight, it was recommended by the vet after I went on vacation and came home to fat dogs 2 weeks later at my father's home. Oh well dad meant well... Anyway it goes like replace 1/3 of their serving size with green beans every meal for 2-3 weeks, they are low in fat and calories, excellent in fiber and filling so the dog isn't hunger and you aren't giving less food, most dogs readily eat them. My dogs like them best steamed and we even use them for treats. Good luck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Molly has a tendency to put on the lbs. and just like we humans it's a matter of less food, more exercise! Rule of thumb is cut back food 10% for a gradual loss.
My girl is a minipooX and I cut her back to 1/2 cup a day she is 11inches tall at the shoulder and weighs 13lbs which is what I call 'sturdy' hahaha! She doesn't lead a very active life so the amount I feed her plus the treats that she gets seem to maintain her weight. I'm hoping with a little more exercise, she'll lose maybe a 1/2lb more!
So I'd say you don't have to change foods.....you just have to feed a smidgen less food and play more fetch! LOL!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with the others - a little less food, a lot more exercise. For a small dog increasing exercise can increase energy consumption by 25 - 30%, which will soon have the pounds slipping away. Mine love green beans, and happily adapt to a more-veg-less-meat regime when necessary! The other advantage of upping the amount of exercise they get is that I started losing a little weight too, along with noticeable improvements in general health. A definite win-win!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

He's already pretty active, plays fetch daily with the eldest DS, loves to run in the yard and takes a daily walk with us, about 2 1/2 miles round trip. That's why I was thinking he was getting too many calories via his food. He could be sneaking extra from the youngest so I'll definitely look into that. He's done very well on the food he's currently on since we put him on it, except that I recently noticed the weight gain that isn't normal for him. I'll keep things as is for now, monitor even closer what he is getting being a little sneak and go from there. The green beans would be a lovely thing for him. He absolutely loves fruits/veggies. Doesn't matter what I have in my hand, if it is one of the 2, he's adamant that he have a taste, even raw potato. I have to be very firm with him to the point of almost crating him when I'm peeling potatoes- the boy goes nuts for 'tators! Other foods, I can pretty much tell him no and he'll go lay down. 

Thanks for the words of wisdom. I never had any trouble with Max so seeking advise for this little boy has been a constant thing for me.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

ignore me, I read how much you were feeding him as 1 cup a day...

need to read better


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I used to work in the pet food industry. . . In your situation I would stay with the same food as it agrees with him and is a good quality food. 

Remove about 1/4 of his current kibble allowance and replace it with cooked green beans. That is what we used to always recommend to parents of pudgy pets. I think he will drop those extra pounds quickly, especially since we are all more active in spring and summer. With small dogs it is really easy to over feed, unintentionally, as the quantity of food they should get just looks so very small to us. Remember how very tiny his tummy really is. It's a good thing that he loves his veggies.

Watch for him to develop a tucked in waist line and for you to be able to easily feel his ribs. 

He sounds like a cutie pie. Best of Luck, Viking Queen


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Simple math calories in has to be lower than calories out. I would use some of his regular food (out of the daily ration) to treat him and cut back a bit on the portion. Mostly though walk, walk walk or whatever kind of exercise he likes. If is walking though you might find you are having to take your belt in a notch along with Scooter's harness fitting better. Maybe that would be a side bonus (but maybe you are already slender, in which case think of it as bonding time and less going to the gym).


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you all, that have responded with suggestions. I'm going to cut back a slight amount since what he is getting daily is still a small portion (total of 2/3 cup daily). When he came to me from the shelter, he was right at 12# and I felt like he was a bit thin. He really looks good at about 13# and at his current 15#, he is a tad pudgy. He has really good energy so I hated the thought of using a food that might affect that. We just had a round of 'getchur butt' on the porch that he absolutely adores and I adore those beautiful eyes when he looks at me to play more. 

I'm by no means thin. In fact, I just ran my very first, completely 100% on my own, full marathon in Nashville this past weekend. I was one of the very last to cross the finish line as I'm totally not in the correct shape to run it like I want to. My goal is to get back to a decent weight within the next year, but I've been saying that for 10+ years now. :ahhhhh: I'm working with my doctor regarding the weight issue as diet and exercise just aren't getting it. I weigh more now than when I was at 9 months pregnant. 

I'll be finding his green beans tomorrow and as well, search the youngest DS's room for snackies that Scooter has the potential to get into.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Another thing to mention is, if he does not lose weight after putting him on a diet for awhile, you may want to have a thyroid panel done. Good luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would suspect illicit feasting with your son! My two shot up in weight every Spring - I eventually discovered Tilly-cat was bringing home rabbits and treating them to midnight feasts while I was asleep in bed...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

fjm said:


> I would suspect illicit feasting with your son! My two shot up in weight every Spring - I eventually discovered Tilly-cat was bringing home rabbits and treating them to midnight feasts while I was asleep in bed...


Tilly-Cat every dogs best friend!!:angel2:


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

It is sometimes as simple as "calories in - calories out" I feed a mixture of Orijen and Stella and Cheweys frozen. I watch my dog's body condition to add calories or, in my toy dog's case, subtract. I start with the manufacturer's guidelines and watch the dogs. For, Piper who is a still growing puppy (10.5 month's) I have to watch that she is not skinny and my Yorkie, who is a middle aged neutered male, I have to make sure that he is not packing on weight. 

pr


----------

